# Just venting...



## BakingNana (Jan 18, 2012)

Why is it that every time my web host updates something, my site editor doesn't work.  I'm getting sick of this.  They accuse me of fiddling with the code.  HA.  I couldn't do code if I tried and don't even go there.  I'm trying to remind myself that it's cheap and I don't need any more features, but it's taking a bottle of wine to get there.   :evil:


----------



## rszuba (Jan 19, 2012)

hmmmm wine therapy, luv it : )

sorry to hear about your prob.  i am thinking of getting a web store other than etsy, do u mind if i ask who u have?


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 20, 2012)

I have Storefront Pro from Homestead (Intuit).  It's a basic store front, not many bells and whistles, but that's all I need at this point so I don't want to shell out more for a fancier one.  I swear, I think they sabotage it just to get you to upgrade out of sheer frustration.  My template editor still isn't working, and I'm going round and round with them.  They see exactly what I'm encountering, but they don't seem willing to do anything about it.  Every time they do an upgrade of their software, I have problems the next day.


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh ya...get this.  The support tech I talked to last time actually said to me "Don't you just love all the problems Storefront has?"  ACHHHHHH!


----------



## rszuba (Feb 2, 2012)

oh boy, i'm sorry i hope everything works out.


----------



## BakingNana (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the sympathy!  I finally got to the end of my rope with them.  They continued to deny that any software update would affect what I'd already done.  Software updates didn't affect it?  Ya, right.  A few updates ago they instituted a page builder feature that wasn't in effect when we developed our site.  Ever since then...problems.   Well....I gave up and started over with a completely blank page and an hour or 2 later had everything done I wanted to do, exactly the way I tried to do it on my existing site.  I should have given up sooner and saved myself some stomach acid.  I don't see why they felt the need to keep me going around in circles; if they would have even said "maybe...try a brand new page and see" I would have gotten it resolved sooner!


----------



## fayt (May 2, 2012)

That's a problem with using WYSIWYG editors or hosted providers editors. It's all connected. I highly recommend using hostmonster.com for your hosting and web design. Best tech support around.


----------

